# Pictures of my "kids"



## buffcoat (Aug 16, 2012)

Lucy my JCP






Baz my lil Woma





Monty my BCI





Charlie my Western Hognose





Rufus my Corn checkin out the neighbor kids' artwork





Steve my Royal





Eww my other Royal (He was a rescue, I swear I didn't name him!)





Not the greatest of shots or pictures, but I hope they give y'all an idea of what I have

I do like this picture of Lucy...she's just so adorable!


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice animals. What state do you live in?


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 16, 2012)

West Virginia...Northeren. Almost in Pa.


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice collection, though I do think the Aussies are the highlights. Lucy is a little stunner !


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Nice collection, though I do think the Aussies are the highlights. Lucy is a little stunner !


A little biest? I have to agree with you though. Although that BCI is a bute.


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2012)

caliherp said:


> A little biest?



Could be. Exotics have just never appealed to me though, apart from chameleons and to be able to say I own a Kerry King Jag !


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Could be. Exotics have just never appealed to me though, apart from chameleons and to be able to say I own a Kerry King Jag !


I used to only like exotics. But for the past 5 years field herping my opinion has changed a little. Im starting to get in to rattlers. And with all the fauna in Australia I don't blame you.


----------



## Murtletheturle (Aug 16, 2012)

love the woma. really very nice jungle there as well. you have done well


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 16, 2012)

Big fan of the BCI but a hognose is so unique.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 16, 2012)

is a hog nose hot? Friggen awesome looking snake. I thought that pure lines of carpets were quite hard to get in the states? Is lucy a b & w jungle?


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 16, 2012)

A hognose is rear fanged. It is mildly venomous but not like "true" hots. There have been many many studies on them and I think I read that they do not actually inject their venom like other hots. It mixes with the saliva. Their main diet is toads and frogs. You need to switch them to rats/mice asap.

I was looking for a "pure" jungle. The breeder I bought her from said both mum an dad were pure. I'd love to have a high yellow or diamond x jag or granite...but there is something about the pure line that is stunning. As for her color, shes still going through her changes but her browns/tans are turning white and her blacks are getting much darker.

I've been going to reptile expos for a while, that was the first set of Woma that I have ever saw. I almost came home with a Tri-colored Hognose.

Thank you all for the compliments, after seeing some of y'alls collections, hearing that means a lot.


----------



## pretzels (Aug 16, 2012)

rufus and eww are so cute!!!!


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 16, 2012)

pretzels said:


> rufus and eww are so cute!!!!



Thank you! I'll tell Rufus and Eww. They will be happy to hear it from someone other than me or my better half


----------



## goyathlay2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome kids


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Aug 16, 2012)

Hognose for the win they are great little things. nice royal i used to have one back in the UK called sam. he was rescued too. he had severe burns down his back. great temperament tho .


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Aug 17, 2012)

What I wouldnt do for a boa!


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> What I wouldnt do for a boa!



Are you not able to own them there? I was trying to read the laws on owning/breeding/selling and became quite confused.


----------



## bobby-van (Aug 17, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> Are you not able to own them there? I was trying to read the laws on owning/breeding/selling and became quite confused.



Only allowed to keep Aussie natives


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh wow! I guess that's kinda good. You wouldn't have the "Florida" problem. Some states here ban owning certain breeds. Some require licences and fortunately the state I live in I can own and keep anything. I'll get some pictures from my better half of her collection. She has a dwarf retic that is stunning. She also has several beardies, as well as a crested gecko and an alligator gecko or two.,


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful BCI & JCP!!!!


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in New South Wales, Australia. We have to have a license to own reptiles legally and we're only legally allowed to keep those native to Australia. I've heard stories of people smuggling hatchies in but it's not my thing. Id love a piebald ball python and a red tailed boa but we just can't have them.


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 18, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> Oh wow! I guess that's kinda good. You wouldn't have the "Florida" problem. Some states here ban owning certain breeds. Some require licences and fortunately the state I live in I can own and keep anything. I'll get some pictures from my better half of her collection. She has a dwarf retic that is stunning. She also has several beardies, as well as a crested gecko and an alligator gecko or two.,



Thanks for all your pics buffcoat. Did you put these pics of your better half's collection up here somewhere? Would love to see them 

I know that people love beardies over there, I ALWAYS find it weird seeing americans with bearded dragons! I really dont know why hehe


----------



## thals (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice little collection you have there, the jungle and hognose are gorgeous! I have a VERY soft spot for hognose snakes, cutest lil things ever!


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Love boa constrictors, one of my many fav exotic species. Do u have any recent shots of ur collection?


----------

